# Oral Testosterone 19yrs old



## jperezav2009 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, Im 19yrs old 175lbs 6'1. and I have been curious about taking testosterone. Im looking to add size and loose some body fat while gaining strength. I dont want to take any injectable steroids im looking to take a safe oral testosterone that isnt to pricey that will help me build lean muscle while get rid of body fat. I dont plan on stacking the testosterone with anything else all i want to take is a oral testosterone any suggestions.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

oral test is called androil made by organon ,you need to take lots of it every day (200mgs plus so i have been told) even if you can source it its not going to cheep ,all them tabs when you could easy inject once per week at a fraction of the cost and x10 better results.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Can i suggest you let us all know where you get your oral test from, so we dont have to stick needles in our ar$es every week!!!!!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

young-pup said:


> Can i suggest you let us all know where you get your oral test from, so we dont have to stick needles in our ar$es every week!!!!!


Product Name: Andriol Testocaps

Chemical Name: Testosterone Undecanoate

Package: 60 x 40mg Andriol capsules

Andriol Testocaps are the oral form of Testosterone Undecanoate. While not considered to be as good as the injectable form of the compound, as they do more damage to your liver than the injectable form (as do all steroids), Andriol Testocaps do removew the need for regular (or any) injections.

Andriol Testocaps are capsules of Testosterone Undeconoate, an orally active testosterone preperation that helps users gain muscle mass.

Andriol Dosage:

Beginner: Up to 2 x 40mg Capsules Per Day

Advanced: Up to 5 x 40mg Capsules Per Day

ANDRIOL (Testosterone undecanoate)

Chemical name: Testosterone undecanoate

Common Uses

This medicine is an androgen hormone used in men to provide testosterone when the body cannot produce enough or in women to treat certain cancers. It may also be used to treat other conditions as determined by your doctor.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Seriously..... dont bother, take dbol instead.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

What a waste of time, anyway you shouldn't even begin to start thinking about using steroids at your age *slaps wrist*.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah dont bother. dont bother with dbol either imo. @ your weight and height it is not worth it the quality muscle gains you will keep will be minimal.

get some sust. if you dont like pokey then some anavar or epistane and run for a decent period.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

As mentioned, dont listen to apple, terrible advise, Test Undeconate is a god awful compound for anything. If your considering AAS usage then I have to say you need to do a lot of research prior to runing a safe eductated cycle. A few things to have a look at, by all means come back if you dont know something, have a little look for

HCG

PCT (post cycle therapy i.e nolvadex and clomid

Types of compounds and their recommended dosage and time period

I would recommend dbol or tbol, i did tbol for my first cycle and gained 7kg lean, lost 1kg coming off. Looked amazing, no sides, great pumps, overall great cycle was really happy.

Tbol is easier as a first cycle because its doesnt aromatase into estrogen so you dont need to be concerned about gyno problems and side effects etc where as dbol is stronger, but a lot of the strength you gain from it will be due to water addition.

I would recommend tbol for 6-8 weeks at 60mg ED

Start your post cycle therapy on the day you finish your last tab and I would run Nolvadex at 40/20/20/20 (this means 40mg every day for 1 week, then 20mg every day for the next week and so on)

Hope this helps.

I would recommend not running any gear for a while, as you are young and as mentioned you can make very good gains if you just get your head into the right state of mind, get diet on lock.

Training/hypertrophy training is 70% diet, 20% training and 10% rest/sleep, If you understand diet, and protien/carbs/fat intake per day, keep your condiments/salt levels low and eat lean cuts of meat with low GI carbs and a few shakes maybe and your gains will be amazing trust me.

good luck


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Shreds said:


> As mentioned, dont listen to apple, terrible advise, Test Undeconate is a god awful compound for anything. If your considering AAS usage then I have to say you need to do a lot of research prior to runing a safe eductated cycle. A few things to have a look at, by all means come back if you dont know something, have a little look for
> 
> HCG
> 
> ...


what the hell are you talking about ?

dont listen to me?

i told him its not worth doing androil at all and its very costly and gives very little results ,i posted the info about the androil to show him what its all about so you saying dont listen to me as i have given bad advise you must of seen my posts very wrong.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

apple said:


> oral test is called androil made by organon ,you need to take lots of it every day (200mgs plus so i have been told) even if you can source it its not going to cheep ,all them tabs when you could easy inject once per week at a fraction of the cost and x10 better results.


can you please show me were i gave terrable advise ,also can you please show me other people say i gave terrable advise as you say ,as mentioned dont listen to apple?

lmfao


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

apple said:


> can you please show me were i gave terrable advise ,also can you please show me other people say i gave terrable advise as you say ,as mentioned dont listen to apple?
> 
> lmfao


 your post must have been misread. lool


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

also why do you say Test Undeconate is a god awful compound fo anything ? it has around a 7 day longer ester life than test e apart from that there is no differance at all ,your saying test undec is an awful compound but a dbol only cycle is ok?

wow we.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

IMO.apples advise is correct for the question asked and presented in a clear and precise way....... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Listen mate, you dont see people every few threads saying, Test Undeconate cycle for one reason its not popular, and not a great compound to use period. Dbol is much more effective, yeilds good quality gains with litte sides IMO. Also as you have mentioned, correctly, you need to take several of them per day to keep any stable blood level up.

Its incredibly un bioavaible in the body and doesnt get absorbed well at all, and dosages of 240mg is the lowest advised, dosages up to 500mg + per day is advised for any yeild, but that will incredibly cost effective to run.

The OP talks about a oral testosterone, yes test undec is a very close form to the single compound of testosterone. Dbol/Tbol would be much better choice and would yeild satisfactory gains with minimal sides, and is a popular drug to use hence why it works. Its widely available, common, and there is plenty of info routing around here about it.

When i see several threads banging on about Test Undec is when ill consider your choice to a good one. I rest my case.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Shreds said:


> Listen mate, you dont see people every few threads saying, Test Undeconate cycle for one reason its not popular, and not a great compound to use period. Dbol is much more effective, yeilds good quality gains with litte sides IMO. Also as you have mentioned, correctly, you need to take several of them per day to keep any stable blood level up.
> 
> Its incredibly un bioavaible in the body and doesnt get absorbed well at all, and dosages of 240mg is the lowest advised, dosages up to 500mg + per day is advised for any yeild, but that will incredibly cost effective to run.
> 
> ...


test undec is not used becasue not many labs do it ,its not useless at all ,its used in sust ,test is test ,have you ever heard of nabido?

go run your dbol cycles mate .....

also my main point was .

were the hell did i tell him to use or were did i give bad advise like you said, let me say that again ,you said this.

As mentioned, dont listen to apple, terrible advise, Test Undeconate is a god awful compound for anything

WRONG IN EVERY WAY POSSABLE.


----------

